# 4B06 - Set Zero Adjustment Cylinder 4 Injector - 2009 335d



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

4B06 - Set Zero Adjustment Cylinder 4 Injector - 2009 335d 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I started getting this CEL error recently, seems to reoccur every 150-200kms.

4B06 - Set Zero Adjustment Cylinder 4 injector.

I have a 2009 335d with 200,000 kms on it.

Had a lot of work done under warranty.

Last year I had the following done:

- Replace all 6 diesel fuel injectors
- Carbon cleaning
- Replace intake manifold
- Replace Engine Head

No issues since last year and 20,000km+ until couple of days ago.

It seems this error is probably related to having the DDE replaced now.

My question is that I don't notice any issues when the CEL comes on, do I really need to fork out 2-3K to get the dde replaced, or should I juts run it as is. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Has the crankshaft incremental wheel adaptation been reset? This must always be done after carbon cleaning.


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

ingenieur said:


> Has the crankshaft incremental wheel adaptation been reset? This must always be done after carbon cleaning.


Not sure but the cbu and intake manifold was done at 145k. The head and injectors were done at 180k.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Looking at the carbon cleaning procedure ...*

... it appears to require only that the Crankshaft Position pulse sensor be removed for locking TDC with Special Tool 11-2-300 and reinstalled. In the replacement procedure there is no mention of (re)adaptation.

There is a requirement to reset injectors zero adjustment after carbon cleaning.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Refer to the SIB 13 04 14 - it can be found in rippjd's post:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8797015&postcount=2


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

But the car has been fine for 20k after the last repair, so this would still fix?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Good question - I would readout the stored adaptation values (NMK) for all cylinders at each of the 3 rail pressure set points.


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

Problem solved, I got the dealer to update the software to the latest integration level (1 hour labor), then I used ISTA+ / k-DCan cable to reset the increment wheel adaptation.

The error code has not come back yet, even the 4592 / 4593 errors that were being logged but not setting off a CEL have stopped occurring.


----------



## spamcop01 (Oct 17, 2019)

I did a CBU cleaning about 2-3 months ago and initially didn't have any SES warnings afterward. Then I started getting 4592 (Smooth running controller, cylinder 4) with a 4B06 (Zero-mass adaption injector Cylinder 4). I followed the suggestions many have had about resetting the crankshaft increment wheel adaptation and the ISTA+ app reported that it was successfully reset. However, it keeps coming back. I've also been experiencing periodic rough idling (not usually when I start the car, but after I've driven, parked, and started it again).

Here are some details on my setup:

2011 335d
Current Integration Level: E89X-14-11-501
ISTA/Rheingold System Version: 4.10.15.15600 (see attached versions list)

I also tried to reset some other adaptations that have been suggested on other posts/forums but with limited success (some succeeded, others failed).

Any suggestions on exact steps or things I should do to resolve this would be appreciated. I am NOT very skilled with ISTA/INPA so details are important. 

Thank you!!


----------



## mik325tds (May 29, 2020)

spamcop01 said:


> I did a CBU cleaning about 2-3 months ago and initially didn't have any SES warnings afterward. Then I started getting 4592 (Smooth running controller, cylinder 4) with a 4B06 (Zero-mass adaption injector Cylinder 4). I followed the suggestions many have had about resetting the crankshaft increment wheel adaptation and the ISTA+ app reported that it was successfully reset. However, it keeps coming back. I've also been experiencing periodic rough idling (not usually when I start the car, but after I've driven, parked, and started it again).
> 
> Here are some details on my setup:
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised that your DDE accepted the increment wheel adaptation reset request. That SW wasn't implemented until Integration level E89x-16-11-500 I believe. It is possible though that your DDE was updated by itself without ISTA-P which then doesn't update the integration level. Can you please use Tool32 and execute the job aif_lesen and check the SW#? It should be 8588675 for the newest SW.
Some of the other adaptations don't reset with standard OBD-USB cables, you'd need someone with and ICOM for that. But I don't believe that this is the reason for your DTC. 
Another thing I'd suggest is to perform the "intake port sooting" measurement: It is in ISTA under troubleshooting, Function Structure, Diesel electronics DDE7 US, Air mass system, Intake port sooting. Make sure your engine is at operating temperature before you start. Post results here.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

mike325tds.

Quite an impressive post #1.



Not the usual "I just got a new BMW, isnt it shiny?" post one sees.....

Dont be a stranger. Thanks for contributing


----------



## mik325tds (May 29, 2020)

ard said:


> mike325tds.
> 
> Quite an impressive post #1.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm a regular on e90post forum and @spamcop01 asked me to look at his post to see if I can help.


----------



## spamcop01 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Michael! Think I ran the correct "intake port sooting" measurement per your instructions (PDF's are attached). I also attached a PDF from the Operations Report output when I was trying to reset adaptations back in April. As I reminder, when I did the CBU cleaning, I also blocked the swirl ports.

Much like with ISTA, I have no idea what I'm doing with Tool32, so I'll do some reading and see if I can get the aif_lesen job running to collect the SW#. OK, I found the correct PRG file to run the aif_lessen job and the results are also attached (says Software# is 8588676). If there is other data that needs to be collected, please send me the steps. I'm so bad at this that I can't even figure out how to gracefully exit from ISTA!! :rofl:

This car was owned for most of its life by a little old lady in CA before I purchased it from her in November and just about all the service was done at a BMW dealership. I believe one can update the integration level using ISTA-P, but I'm not comfortable doing any programming like that. Is the dealership the only place to get it updated?


----------



## mik325tds (May 29, 2020)

spamcop01 said:


> Hi Michael! Think I ran the correct "intake port sooting" measurement per your instructions (PDF's are attached). I also attached a PDF from the Operations Report output when I was trying to reset adaptations back in April. As I reminder, when I did the CBU cleaning, I also blocked the swirl ports.
> 
> Much like with ISTA, I have no idea what I'm doing with Tool32, so I'll do some reading and see if I can get the aif_lesen job running to collect the SW#. OK, I found the correct PRG file to run the aif_lessen job and the results are also attached (says Software# is 8588676). If there is other data that needs to be collected, please send me the steps. I'm so bad at this that I can't even figure out how to gracefully exit from ISTA!! :rofl:
> 
> This car was owned for most of its life by a little old lady in CA before I purchased it from her in November and just about all the service was done at a BMW dealership. I believe one can update the integration level using ISTA-P, but I'm not comfortable doing any programming like that. Is the dealership the only place to get it updated?


Okay, the good news is that you did a good job cleaning your intake ports. The intake port sooting results are very good.
You definitely need a SW update on your DDE though. If you go to a dealer, make sure they don't talk you into replacing your injectors. They are most likely fine. Tell them to read SIB13-04-14.
If you want to take the drive to MI, I can do the SW update for you. Don't attempt it yourself unless you have a good power supply (not charger) with at least 50A. The procedure usually takes several hours.
In your operation reports I don't see that you did the increment wheel adaptations - you sure you did them?


----------



## spamcop01 (Oct 17, 2019)

mik325tds said:


> In your operation reports I don't see that you did the increment wheel adaptations - you sure you did them?


Thx, Michael! Yes, I've executed the wheel adaptations reset multiple times and every time it says it's been successful. If I knew the proper steps within ISTA, I'd generate an ops report every time, but I'm still not sure how I even got the one I uploaded. As I said, I don't even know how to gracefully get out of it half the time. It's not a very intuitive tool.

Thx for the offer, but that's a pretty long road-trip.  Can indy shops do this work or would you recommend sticking with a dealer? Also, what specific service do I ask for? For example, can I ask just for a DDE SW update or do I need a full integration level upgrade?

One other thing: in your note you metioned SIB13-04-14. In there it says "Target integration (new): E89X-14-11-501" which is what I'm on. But I still need a newer one, right?


----------



## mik325tds (May 29, 2020)

spamcop01 said:


> Thx, Michael! Yes, I've executed the wheel adaptations reset multiple times and every time it says it's been successful. If I knew the proper steps within ISTA, I'd generate an ops report every time, but I'm still not sure how I even got the one I uploaded. As I said, I don't even know how to gracefully get out of it half the time. It's not a very intuitive tool.
> 
> Thx for the offer, but that's a pretty long road-trip.  Can indy shops do this work or would you recommend sticking with a dealer? Also, what specific service do I ask for? For example, can I ask just for a DDE SW update or do I need a full integration level upgrade?
> 
> One other thing: in your note you metioned SIB13-04-14. In there it says "Target integration (new): E89X-14-11-501" which is what I'm on. But I still need a newer one, right?


You can find printouts of each session in ISTA in the folder Rheingold/Print on your hard drive. I'd still recommend going to the newest integration level. Try going to a dealer and ask if they would preemptively update the SW of your car because of the problem with the FRM in the E90. That should be done at no cost because it saves them from replacing the FRM when it dies eventually. They usually flash the whole car to the newest integration level then.


----------



## MADCA (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone Newbie here, and I am learning as i go along. I just bought the vehicle used from original owner (2011 335d). It runs great except I kept getting the service engine light coming on and off. After a scan I got these errors (4b06,4b03, 4b05). The OG owner stated that they had just performed the intake cleaning. He did not have the service records but he had a book of journal entries that seemed legit.

After doing some research I installs ISTA Rheingold and tool 32. I attempted to reset the increment wheel adaptations but this did not work for me. I also tried to run the intake soot test however the software kept giving me warnings that the communications with the DDE kept getting interrupted. I suspect my SW is too old or i have a bad FRM that is intermittently communicating with DDE. However, after all the research I have done I still have no real idea what I am doing. Here is the report i got from ISTA.

Any help is much appreciated. I am heading to a dealer to see if I can warranty the FRM and if they will update the software for me. For the FRM warranty, I am under the mileage but I think the 10 years may have just expired.

*Update I went to the dealer they TD me the vehicle was out of warranty so I am SOL on the FRM module if that is the problem. I asked how much to update the SW they said 250 just to hook up to the vehicle and another 600 to update the SW.*


----------

